# Betta fry!



## mantisfan101 (Mar 13, 2019)

Wish me luck on this spawn, about 3 weeks in and it seems like another fee days till they develop ventral and dorsal fins.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 14, 2019)

Good luck! I know nothing about fish.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MintyWood826 (Mar 16, 2019)

Good luck! I'm going to be following this on two forums now, lol. Have you bred bettas before this?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 19, 2019)

I wanted to get one, but dont like the old water for them, I would always be changing it!


----------

